# Pistol Grip On A Winchester 1300



## justin81

I received this shot gun as a Christmas present 3 years ago. A friend of mine wants me to put a pistol grip on it. His reasoning is because it will be better for home defense with a pistol grip. I have to admit that they do look great with pistol grips. I have never shot a pistol grip shot gun before. I would like some opinions on this. It seems to me the gun would be harder to handle, and the recoil would be crazy.

This was the original gun I got for home defense.
Right now it is stock, and I keep it with two 7.5 birdshot, followed by 00 buckshot.


----------



## A_J

IMO, standard pistol grips are very punishing.. I do have a Knoxx stock on my Mossberg 500 though, and it makes all the difference:

http://www.knoxx.com/NewStyleKnoxx/Products/COPstock.htm

Available through Cabelas.. it's the only one I would recommend.


----------



## A_J

Look through the Knoxx online store too - some models aren't available for the 1300..


----------



## Shipwreck

I had a Winchester 1300. Got it w/ a pistol grip in the 1990s.

U will learn after 5 or 6 shots that U do NOT want a pistol grip shotgun. It is not like what U see in the movies. Birdshot makes your wrist hurt after a few rounds. Upland heavy rounds - forget about it after 1 or 2.

I ended up buying a folding stock w/ a pistol grip - the metal in the stock still transferred the recoil straight to your shoulder, however. After 30-40 shots, I was bruised the next day.

If ya want a pistol grip, get one with a stock. Then U can fire it either way. U don't want ONLY a pistol grip. Everyone who gets one usually regrets it.


----------



## A_J

I'd add though, that with the Knoxx, firing off the hip with the stock folded is no biggie..


----------



## Queeqeg

wonder if I can rent a pistol grip shotgun at a range here locally


----------



## Revolver

I don't find the pistol gripped Mossberg 500(the only model of pistol gripped shotgun I've shot) to be particularly "punishing". The problem is that such a configuration is useless as it is horribly inaccurate. Even if you put a pistol gripped forearm on it to steady the shotgun it still won't be anywhere near as effective as with a traditional stock. I'm sure you do want to be able to hit what you intend to. If you want to soften the butt and provide for a more positive grip with your shoulder, I recommend a Pachmayr recoil pad.


----------



## Queeqeg

I have a traditionally stocked Winchester 1300 

the Mossberg Mariner looks cool to me with the pistol grip


----------



## rfawcs

I'm with Shipwreck. I put a pistol grip on my 500, put 6 shells on target, went home and put the stock back on. It wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Queeqeg

well I wouldn't shoot it alot..I am going to buy a Mossberg Mariner and thankfully they come with both stocks :smt023


----------

